#  > Desenvolvimento >  > Banco de Dados >  >  Cadastro de Cliente inteligente hotspot

## cleitonsms

Olá pessoal sou novo aqui e estou com a seguinte dúvida; Estou com uma rede onde criei alguns usuários locais, porém é um lugar onde tem vários passantes (visitantes) e para essas pessoas queria fazer uma página de cadastro que logo após a pessoa preencher alguns dados ela se conectar automaticamente e esses dados fiquem no mikrotic, alguém tem algum tutorial ou projeto do tipo .. ??
De ja agradecido!

----------


## ccroliv

Bom dia!
Amigo tenho um Produto que atende exatamente o que você precisa e mais algumas funcionalidades..
Me manda teu contato pra gente trocar uma ideia!

Abraço!

----------

